# Philippines formally ends Visiting Forces Agreement with US



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

https://cnnphilippines.com/news/202...j6qolOhhndTt9SFHmxp8BuodLE9qX4Czc_gG_6ZfQ6l5A


So I'm thinking when this takes effect in 180 days our troops had better find a new spot in Asia to operate from and it wouldn't be a good idea to make any port calls either.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Good,again!!!! Let them sink into the sea!!!! Prepare to speak Chinese! Doubt it really happens,but hope it does.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ahhhh, but to bring back the Good Ol' Days of Subic Bay. Worked and lived there 89-92 and it sure looked a whole lot nicer than it does now, and was exceptionally maintained down to the last blade grass. Just wondering what all the politics is behind this one, but if hold, sounds like a nod to China.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

What is happening about the proposed base in PNG that was announced a year or so ago?


I was reading some of the news feeds about this. It appears that the Philippine government wanted additional say in who could come into their country, right now any troop can walk off a ship and come into the Philippines with no passport or visa.

Also there are concerns about jurisdiction of American military while in the Philippines. The US wants to be the authority to try their solders for crimes that they commit in the Philippines while the Philippines wants to be able to try them for any violations of Philippine laws.

It also appears that the US government did not want to discuss the Philippine concerns in any meaningful way.

Turn this around. Would any American want foreign troops from any nation, to have free access to US territory, and not be subject to US laws but to discipline by the foreign military an to enter the US without telling any US authority that they were there?


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Manitoba said:


> Turn this around. Would any American want foreign troops from any nation, to have free access to US territory, and not be subject to US laws but to discipline by the foreign military an to enter the US without telling any US authority that they were there?


I am not sure there was a problem though. In the last 20 years I can only think of one case where a US Military person did something and they are now rotting in a Philippines prison.

Cancellation of the agreement had to do with the US position on Duturtes war on drugs. Such a pitty it was cancelled over peoples points of view.


----------

